# OTA Root Keeper App.



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

So has anyone got any input on this app as far as it goes with the T-Bolt? Thanks

Sent from my Rooted Thunderbolt using RootzWiki!


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hard to say man I've been curious about this myself I just don't think anybody is willing to test the theory lol.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

If I still had mine I would test it. Backup before you test. If you do lose root, you can get it back. It's not that hard.


----------

